# Microsoft money 2006



## Robert438 (Jun 13, 2014)

I used microsoft money sunset to add my microsoft 2006 files to my new windows 8.1 computer and have been using them for several months now but today I updated my checking account information and them closed the file without back logging the file. Upon trying to reopen the file it just disappears. When I view my documents I see the file and it was last updated as of today at 10:00 am but can not get the file to open. Any ideas?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Try this: How to Fix Microsoft Money When it Will Not Open a File | eHow


----------

